# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Máy Tính Xách Tay >  cách thức cho mái tóc bạn bấp bênh và bóng mượt hơn nhờ hành tím

## vtnn2017a@

*mẹo cho mái tóc bạn cập kênh và bóng mượt hơn nhờ hành tím*

*đa số chị em đàn bà, đặc thù là những người nào đang gặp trắc trở với mái tóc của mình thường tốn đầy đủ tiền để coi sóc * nối tóc giá rẻ ở hà nội*  tóc nhưng lại không hiệu quả. tuy nhiên, giờ đây, chỉ cần hành tím và rượu trắng, bạn đã có thể tự cải thiện mái tóc của mình mà không mất nhiều thời kì hay tiền nong.*



 Hành tím có thành phần giúp tóc giảm gãy rụng và chống các bệnh về nấm da đầu. (Ảnh: Internet)
*1. Chuẩn bị*

thứ nhất, bạn cần chuẩn bị những nguyên liệu và công cụ sau đây:

- hai củ hành tím

- 500ml rượu trắng

- một lọ thủy tinh có nắp đậy

Sau đó, bạn bóc vỏ hành, bỏ phần rễ và rửa sạch với nước. tương tự, bạn cũng cần rửa lọ thủy tinh cho thật sạch và để khô.

Bước tiếp theo, bạn bổ dọc củ hành thành 8 phần bằng nhau rồi tách thành lát nhỏ. Sau khi tách xong hành thì xếp vào lọ thủy tinh đã hong khô và rót rượu vào vừa đủ ngập hành.

cuối cùng, chỉ cần đậy nắp lọ thủy tinh thật kín rồi bảo quản ở nơi khô ráo, thoáng mát. một tuần sau bạn có thể dùng ngay.

*hai. Cách sử dụng*





 Gội đầu sau khi đã ủ tóc với hành tím và rượu trắng. (Ảnh: Internet)
Bạn cần phải gội đầu sơ qua bằng nước sạch rồi lau qua vài lần. Tiếp đó, lấy hẩu lốn trên trâm trực tiếp lên da đầu, chân tóc. Để đạt được hiệu quả tốt nhất, bạn nên liên kết với những động tác mát-xa nhẹ nhàng lên da đầu. Sau 15 phút, gội sạch với nước và dầu gội.

thực hành đều đặn Noi toc chuyen nghiep ba lần một tuần và bạn sẽ thấy kết quả rõ rệt sau hai tuần. Hành tây có chứa hàm lượng lưu huỳnh có đặc tính kháng khuẩn, chống viêm. tuy nhiên, hành tây còn ngăn ngừa bệnh nấm da đầu. Chính bởi thế, da dầu bạn không chỉ sạch gàu và không còn cảm giác ngứa ngáy mà tóc còn rập ràng, mềm mượt hơn thấy rõ.

*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

